# A Whizzer Wins First Place At World Of Wheels



## Goldenrod (Mar 11, 2017)

The two motorized rubber band Gatling guns were the real stars drawing people from across the convention floor, The red Schwinn bike and cut/a/way motor taught kids and adults how an engine works.  Everything was phone photoed about three times each minute for the 25 hours of display. I let kids hold the guns and figure out how they worked.  You can google: alex rubber band machine gun for a video of how they work.  
        This setup cost next to nothing compared with the $60,000 bikes that were not user friendly for spectators.  You couldn't get close to them while my junk had countless finger prints all on my powder-coated knock-around rider.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 11, 2017)

I've got an extra gun so I should have my grand daughter fire it backwards as a tail gunner.  One person asked if my wife knew that the carpet was missing.  We took it out of our vacation rental house.  The bike is Chinese red like the Red Baron's plane.
         Each of the 18 barrels shoots one rubber band each as it turns and the entire unit spins in a blur as the motor winds up the string. These barrels are only 1/3 loaded.  An automatic loader reloads one barrel at a time.  The whole gun was cut out on a CNC machine and assembled in the Ukraine.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe.I have to think about that bike.Its a beauty but guns have to go


----------



## catfish (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 25, 2017)

The guns have come and gone several times.  I takes a few minutes to change the handlebars/gooseneck.  It was designed for the kids who attended the show.  They had their pictures taken with the guns at the only interactive space in the 1,000 space show.  They should have a sense of wonder beyond looking at a cell phone image.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Boris (Jul 17, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> The guns have come and gone several times.  I takes a few minutes to change the handlebars/gooseneck.  It was designed for the kids who attended the show.  They had their pictures taken with the guns at the only interactive space in the 1,000 space show.  They should have a sense of wonder beyond looking at a cell phone image.




It's pretty apparent who the biggest kid is.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 18, 2020)

Guilty. Kid in charge of nonsence.


----------

